# barcarole gebr gundel Klingenthal Помогите узнать его цену!



## getofix (9 Ноя 2017)

Он не посыпался! НА шлейках еще кульки,он весь блестит,лежал в чемодане!
Помогите пожалуйста узнать ему цену


----------



## MAN (9 Ноя 2017)

getofix (09.11.2017, 12:51) писал:


> НА шлейках еще кульки...


 То есть с ремней до сей поры не сняты полиэтиленовые чехлы что ли? Я правильно перевёл это Ваше специфическое выражение? И откуда у Вас железобетонная уверенность в том, что аккордеон не "посыпался" внутри (ну или не посыпется вскоре после того, как его начнут использовать по назначению)? Многолетнее лежание в чемодане и наружный блеск этого, увы, не гарантируют...


----------



## getofix (9 Ноя 2017)

MAN писал:


> getofix (09.11.2017, 12:51) писал:НА шлейках еще кульки... То есть с ремней до сей поры не сняты полиэтиленовые чехлы что ли? Я правильно перевёл это Ваше специфическое выражение? И откуда у Вас железобетонная уверенность в том, что аккордеон не "посыпался" внутри (ну или не посыпется вскоре после того, как его начнут использовать по назначению)? Многолетнее лежание в чемодане и наружный блеск этого, увы, не гарантируют...


Да кульки не снимались! Уверенности нету  Но вроде внутри ничего не шумит Звучит ВРОДЕ КАК хорошо


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Ноя 2017)

Это 1960-ее гг. Если не было капремонта- там внутри просто не может быть хорошо.   

Почему я ненавижу Баркаролы как чинильщик?   Там многие детали механики, которые на нормальных аккордеонах имеют в сечении прямоугольник,- в сечении имеют круг.  То есть  проволока  разной  степени мягкости и ненадёжности.   

А так-то да, можно ставить на Авито. Полный, четырёхголосый блестящий красный аккордеон 1960хх   годов,   изумительно звучит и прекрасно выглядит. И начать просто в наглую- 20 тр!   А там сбавлять потихоньку...


----------



## ugly (9 Ноя 2017)

50-летний девственник...


----------



## getofix (9 Ноя 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Это 1960-ее гг. Если не было капремонта- там внутри просто не может быть хорошо.
> 
> Почему я ненавижу Баркаролы как чинильщик?   Там многие детали механики, которые на нормальных аккордеонах имеют в сечении прямоугольник,- в сечении имеют круг.  То есть  проволока  разной  степени мягкости и ненадёжности.
> 
> А так-то да, можно ставить на Авито. Полный, четырёхголосый блестящий красный аккордеон 1960хх   годов,   изумительно звучит и прекрасно выглядит. И начать просто в наглую- 20 тр!   А там сбавлять потихоньку...


Мать говорила со слов деда он 40-х годов


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Ноя 2017)

ГДР образована в 1949г.  А  этот инструмент примерно 1963г. По виду клавиш регистров правой, по решётке, по много чему. 
Дед шутил. Какие такие 1940-е он имел ввиду? Гитлеровскую Германию? Тогда где клеймо Deutsches Reichspatent (DRP), а ?
Ну не делал Гитлер гэдээровских аккордеонов... Хотел, но не делал).


----------

